# Chaos Raptors squad



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Finally finished this squad. I gotta admit, it was painful to do. These models, in my opinion are some of the worst metal models for chaos marines ever. A lot of little things made these hard to want to paint. The details on the back side of the feet and the little packs and junk on the waists were done so poorly it detracts from the models. I couldn't wait to get them done and over with. But I think they turned out ok overall.
Who ever sculpted them should be taken out back and shot. 














































(The model below was originally equipped with dual lightning claws. 
I replaced them with standard armament as I am using 
the lord model as the aspiring champ for this squad.)


















Well, what do you think of them?


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm not overly keen on the standard Raptor minis myself either but you have made them look very nice.

I like the fact you have used the Lord as the Champ and may well rob the idea if I do another squad of Raptors (that would of course involve painting the Slaanesh ones I converted a long way back.)

Have you weighted the bases in any way?
It would be a shame to chip them because they have a tendency to fall over. ( I use roofing lead off cuts cut to fit the recesses under the base.)


----------



## GutCheck (Apr 28, 2009)

I agree, the raptor model leaves a bit to be desired especially the weak flame-thing that supports the model. That being said, you've done a fantastic job and they look great. 
+Rep for sticking with it and powering thought the pain.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks a lot, makes pushing through these models a bit more worth it. Glad I am not the only one who takes issue with these models too.

The bases are not weighted as of now. I have some washers that were for use with lag bolts that I am going to glue to the bottom. I just need to take the grinding wheel to them first as they have some rough edges but are the correct size.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I agree they are a bit painful. I could never convince myself to buy them so I went with posessed bits and standard CSM' with wings instead. You have done a fine job on some less than excellent models. Nice work on the weapon swaps too. I cannot tell where the original model ends and the new bits begin. This might be redundant (I think I have seen you post him before), but the champ's skin tones are almost identical to the gold trims. They really blend into each other. I am no expert but maybe some extra highlights on his bronze sections? Just to separate the two tones.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

shaantitus said:


> This might be redundant (I think I have seen you post him before), but the champ's skin tones are almost identical to the gold trims. They really blend into each other. I am no expert but maybe some extra highlights on his bronze sections? Just to separate the two tones.


Yup, posted him before by himself. That model was the inspiration to do the rest of the squad. 

As for the skin, it looks fine in person and on my screen. Different monitor color settings must be the cause because it looks good on my screen.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Great models mate, especially where the colour scheme is concerned.

I'd almost be tempted to buy some Raptors myself if I had any money.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Wonderful work Unforgiven. These are really nice Raptors and will really compliment the look of the rest of your CSM on the board (if they make it that far).

In regards to the models themselves...I like them but don't. I like the aesthetics of the models and the look they went for (really fuelled by their concept art in C:CSM 3.5). The fact these models are metal really...sink them. Literally, they are heavy models. If they were done in plastic, to the quality of the Venerable Dreadnought or the DE recently, then they would be impressive indeed.

Again excellent work + rep

Grish


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Unforgiven302 said:


> These models, in my opinion are some of the worst metal models for chaos marines ever. A lot of little things made these hard to want to paint. The details on the back side of the feet and the little packs and junk on the waists were done so poorly it detracts from the models.


That is worth knowing, because the GW pictures make them look like they will be great.



Unforgiven302 said:


> (The model below was originally equipped with dual lightning claws.
> I replaced them with standard armament as I am using
> the lord model as the aspiring champ for this squad.)


Very impressive weapon swap.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> Wonderful work Unforgiven. These are really nice Raptors and will really compliment the look of the rest of your CSM on the board (if they make it that far).


Thanks. I hope to actually get a few games in with them. No one I know uses raptors or that many jump troops in general. Might throw a curve to them when they deep strike in behind a vulnerable spot. (Or they may just get squished on the spot, we'll see!)



WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> In regards to the models themselves...I like them but don't. I like the aesthetics of the models and the look they went for (really fuelled by their concept art in C:CSM 3.5). The fact these models are metal really...sink them. Literally, they are heavy models. If they were done in plastic, to the quality of the Venerable Dreadnought or the DE recently, then they would be impressive indeed.


Couldn't agree with you more. If a plastics kit were ever to come out, they might be amazing models. What "sold" me on them were their helmets and feet. Those aspects of the models are cool looking enough for me to purchase them. It isn't until you start to really take a close look at them that you find the many faults.



Dave T Hobbit said:


> That is worth knowing, because the GW pictures make them look like they will be great.


Once they are all painted up and looking pretty, they are a good looking set. It's just while I was painting them all the little so called "details" were annoying to deal with. The main bodies, helmets, arms and such are fine, it's the small details were they dropped the ball. It's as if the sculptor got tired of looking at them and just shoved some green stuff into the small recesses and tight spots just for filler and didn't finish the models properly. Made for difficult painting and a bit of frustration that was for sure. 


But thanks for the kind words, really helps make the time spent on these guys seem more worth it. :victory:


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Very cool. Great paint job. They look like they are a pain to assemble/ paint so well done. 

+rep


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Yeah these look great. I've never been fond of a few things about these models . . .the way the wisps connecting them to the ground were sculpted seem a bit much, and I really hate that chain triangle thing on the lord models pack. I just stands out so much.

But everything good about these guys you've accented. The avian features, the taloned feet, the jet-intake jump packs, and sleek shoulders. The rivet-shadows are an especially nice touch. They're exaggerated just enough to add more contrast in an otherwise weaker part of the model. [+rep]

They look like hot-rodded evil birds of prey! 


Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## Flayed 0ne (Aug 29, 2010)

...those models scared me too...so much so i had to make my own and it cost me...but seeing them so well done almost makes me want to take a second look  ... i dig the Lord (one of the few Lightning Claw models) and together they make a -very- attractive Squad...

k:


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

U302, great work as ever. I really dislike the straight GW raptor models so created my own using Tyranid Gargoyle wings. They look pretty good as well and can be seen in my DG thread.

These guys though look very sweet - I particularly like the Chaos Lord, though the original squad leader looks good too, with a very nice conversion.

+rep if I can! EDIT - I need to spread the love, apparently...


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

they look great mate, your paint job has made them infinitely better than they would have been. I love the pose of the lord mini but the modelling is a bit poo.

well done

Rev


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

LTP said:


> Very cool. Great paint job. They look like they are a pain to assemble/ paint so well done.


Thanks. That means a good deal coming from someone with your talents. :victory:



Kreuger said:


> Yeah these look great. I've never been fond of a few things about these models . . .the way the wisps connecting them to the ground were sculpted seem a bit much, and I really hate that chain triangle thing on the lord models pack. I just stands out so much.
> 
> But everything good about these guys you've accented.
> They look like hot-rodded evil birds of prey!


Thanks! Those "wisps" do not add to the models either in my opinion. Other than the fact that they tend to bend and are a major weak point, they don't blend into the feet all to well. I purposely painted them darker than I would normally paint flames just so the eye isn't drawn to them. I hope I pulled that effect off. Oh, and I like the chain thing on the lord, makes him more lordly... I guess. :grin:



Flayed 0ne said:


> ...those models scared me too...so much so i had to make my own and it cost me...but seeing them so well done almost makes me want to take a second look  ... i dig the Lord (one of the few Lightning Claw models) and together they make a -very- attractive Squad...


Much appreciated! I too though about making my own using the new blood angel sanguinary models and some possessed wings, but I was put off by the work involved and the fact I do not like the wrist mounted weapons. Maybe for my next squad I will be more willing to take that risk...



Count_the_Seven said:


> U302, great work as ever.
> These guys though look very sweet - I particularly like the Chaos Lord, though the original squad leader looks good too, with a very nice conversion.


Thanks a lot! Believe it or not, the aspiring champ conversion was straight forward. Snip off the old arms and pin and glue a set of plastic ones in its place. A little GS to fill the gaps and I was finished. Took all of 10 minutes. 



TheReverend said:


> they look great mate, your paint job has made them infinitely better than they would have been. I love the pose of the lord mini but the modelling is a bit poo.


What part is "poo?" The actual models or something I did? I hope it is just the actual model you don't like, (as a lot of people don't like the raptors or the jump pack lord) and not my work. :wink:

Well, off to my next projects. An AoBR dread converted up for my Red Corsairs, a few more standard csm's and a set of terminators to round out my 2,500 point army! Getting close to my first ever completely painted army... getting excited about that seeing as I have been in the hobby since 1987!


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Really nice job on possibly the worst marine models out there, i really prefer the old raptor models (and the really old disc riders..) 

Nice job, As an aside are these guys getting an icon bearer? 

or an army shot?


----------



## Daemonetteboobs (May 31, 2010)

Your bronze looks very nice! It's great to see chaos raptors anywhere!


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Barnster said:


> Nice job, As an aside are these guys getting an icon bearer?
> 
> or an army shot?


No icon bearer for these guys. I really only plan to use this squad to deep strike in and be a diversion and to just harass the enemy. I can't see them lasting more than a turn or two so I am keeping them as cheap as I can.

When I get the army done I will definitely post some pics, (a crap ton of pics actually!) But that is a while off as I paint really slowly. :grin:


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Unforgiven302 said:


> Finally finished this squad. I gotta admit, it was painful to do. These models, in my opinion are some of the worst metal models for chaos marines ever. A lot of little things made these hard to want to paint. The details on the back side of the feet and the little packs and junk on the waists were done so poorly it detracts from the models. I couldn't wait to get them done and over with. But I think they turned out ok overall.
> Who ever sculpted them should be taken out back and shot.


I know what you mean, I was thinking of getting some normal Assault Marines and converting them with Chaosy bits... 


Unforgiven302 said:


>


Pretty sweet shot of them there, love the red on them 


Unforgiven302 said:


>


I see what you mean about the stuff around the waist.. Seems a bit of a waste. But you've painted the meltabombs and all that really nicely 


Unforgiven302 said:


>


The only thing I'll crit is the bolter needs drilling out :biggrin:


Unforgiven302 said:


>


The pose on this guy is pretty cool, although, I don't like the helmets much on the actual model... 


Unforgiven302 said:


> (The model below was originally equipped with dual lightning claws.
> I replaced them with standard armament as I am using
> the lord model as the aspiring champ for this squad.)
> 
> ...


I think I already commented on this guy, very nice stuff .

+Rep I think, very nicely painted models 

EDIT: Will have to give you rep later


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Marneus Calgar said:


> The only thing I'll crit is the bolter needs drilling out :biggrin:


The weapons not being drilled stems directly from being frustrated with these models and not wanting to do a damn thing more to/for them.

Now if they do some magic on the table, I might reward them with some little holes in their guns... but for now, fuck em!


----------



## Whiskey (Oct 4, 2010)

They look sweet, i just love chaos models. always good to be the bad guys id like to start a CSM army.

"Death to the false Emperor!!"


----------

